# What Milling Machine Vise Will You Buy



## Andy Rafferty (Mar 6, 2015)

Okay, I can't afford the "K brand" so please share your opinions of what you will or won't buy again. I  truly appreciate your opinions. 6" Jaws  going on a 3HP Supermax Vertical Knee Mill. Thanks for your time.


----------



## dracozny (Mar 6, 2015)

This is what I wound up buying. The only downside I have found is the little t-slot blocks it comes with do not fit a 5/8" t-slot. Also it does not come with it's own toe clamps like some of the bigger brand names do. One feature it could use is a threaded hole for a work stop but these are minor things really. As far as accuracy it is close enough to advertised as far as I can tell because I do not have a test gauge to read beyond .001". given my budget and accuracy of my machine, this vise was more than adequate for my needs despite the issues noted.


----------



## kd4gij (Mar 6, 2015)

My first choice would be a Glacern http://www.glacern.com/  But if money was tight I would probley go with shars and be happy.


----------



## darkzero (Mar 6, 2015)

I have a Glacern myself but the Homge vises that Quality Machine Tools carries are pretty nice. Next on my list for budget vises would probably be Vertex.


----------



## Lood (Mar 8, 2015)

I just bought an Acculock QM16 vice and although I haven't used it, or have any experience with any other vices, this one does show the typical signs of mass production. It is quite solid and the clamping action feels nice, but I took it apart to clean and re-lubricate it properly. The milled surfaces are a bit rough to my liking and attention to detail lacks. Just about all edges are pretty rough and there is no reference pointer to show the angle on the swivel base.
It was rather cheap, however and I'm sure it will do for the type of work I intend to do.

http://www.tradeindia.com/fp1212526/Accu-lock-Precision-Machine-Vices-QM16.html


----------



## thomas s (Mar 8, 2015)

I have a Shars 4" for the money it is ok. thomas s


----------



## JeepsAndGuns (Mar 8, 2015)

I just bought a shars 6" and I am happy with it. To me, it seems like the quality for the price couldnt be beat. 
I do however have nothing to compare it to, as I am a noob to machining and have never owned or even looked at another vice. I have seen some pictures on here of shoddy equipment and all and all the shars stuff seems to be on the high end of the affordable stuff. I have two chucks (6" and 8") from them also and I am very happy with them.


----------



## countryguy (Mar 8, 2015)

Same here on funding for a Vise.... So much to buy.   I bought this w/ a 20% coupon AND it qualifies for free shipping!!!  Many/ most do not qualify.  So this wasa GREAT deal.   It's 75+ pounds and BIG!    Perfect for the full size SuperMax.... And even fits the ShopMaster Patriot tabletop.   Glad I bought it.    The unit 1/2 open specs to .002 square and about the same all the way open.    For me it was a great addition! 
http://www.use-enco.com/CGI/INSRIT?PMAKA=KT404-3027


----------



## george wilson (Mar 8, 2015)

I can't recall a vise where the T slot groove was 5/8" wide. I always have to machine 5/8" T slot blocks to something like 1/2" to get them into the groove. Sometimes I just turn round "buttons" that fit the grooves and the T slots from drill rod. They are not as good as rectangular T slot blocks as they do not have long surfaces which are better for wear,but they work fine for me and still fit the T slots snugly after years of use.

I have had no problem with them getting the vise perfectly aligned when I put it back onto the mill.


----------



## Mark in Indiana (Mar 8, 2015)

I have a Palmgren 8" vise that tilts and rotates. In my part of the world, 6" Kurts go for around 200$ to 300$. Although Kurt is top shelf, they are plenty of good brands that will do the job. Some are Bridgeport, Cincinnati, Wilton, etc. 
I would advise a good name brand with at least a swivel base. A tilt option would be better. A tilt/swivel vise makes odd cuts so much easier.

Happy trails!


----------



## T Bredehoft (Mar 8, 2015)

I've never felt comfortable with the stability/solidity of swivel/tilt vises. Unless I need an angle I use the vise flat on the table without the swivel base. Maybe I'm too old fashioned, too sensitive. But that 's me.


----------



## hman (Mar 8, 2015)

I recently bought an older used 5" (Kurt knockoff) Enco vise and disassembled it for cleaning.  The ball thrust bearing on the shaft was pretty well shot, so I went searching for a manual.  No joy at Enco.  Grizzly has one - the G7154.  But I noticed that this _one does not_ list a thrust bearing in its parts manual!  I'm starting to wonder if this is true of other recently produced mill vises.  It might be worthwhile for a prospective purchaser to check on this.

PS - There was a number on the bearing.  It's obsolete, but I found a modern equivalent on eBay.


----------



## dracozny (Mar 8, 2015)

george wilson said:


> I can't recall a vise where the T slot groove was 5/8" wide. I always have to machine 5/8" T slot blocks to something like 1/2" to get them into the groove. Sometimes I just turn round "buttons" that fit the grooves and the T slots from drill rod. They are not as good as rectangular T slot blocks as they do not have long surfaces which are better for wear,but they work fine for me and still fit the T slots snugly after years of use.
> 
> I have had no problem with them getting the vise perfectly aligned when I put it back onto the mill.


these are the little blocks that came with my vise. they are just about 18mm on the nose. I do plan on fixing them at some point but it's just not a priority, I had to search my junk box for them.


----------



## COMachinist (Mar 9, 2015)

Plus another 1 for Glacern. I have one and it is a very nice vise for the money, even better when they are on sale. They usually have a March Madness sale during the NCAA tournaments. That is when I bought mine for 100.00 off.
CH


----------



## uberlinuxgeek (Mar 9, 2015)

I use a Shars cnc 440v and it is very accurate has a 4" vice jaw with a 6" max opening and is on a manual and at time cnc machine. I am not using a swivel base right now. The specs on this one are better than just their basic model.


----------



## astjp2 (Mar 12, 2015)

I would spend the money on a Kurt, at least you wont getting your parts coming loose and it will hold a tolerance.  Tim


----------



## ARKnack (Mar 12, 2015)

I to have Kurt 6". If you watch auctions you can find them at a reasonable price. I got one for $80 in very good condition. Around here (Michigan) they appear to be going for $75-$150.
After using a Kurt, I won't go back to anything else. If fact I think I will put in in my will to have it buried with me.


----------



## csprecision (Mar 12, 2015)

I have a GS890 from Sowa, it is a pretty good unit


----------



## randyc (Mar 13, 2015)

T Bredehoft said:


> I've never felt comfortable with the stability/solidity of swivel/tilt vises. Unless I need an angle I use the vise flat on the table without the swivel base. Maybe I'm too old fashioned, too sensitive. But that 's me.



I *definitely* agree with your opinion !

I've had pretty good luck with this little vise, with a rotating base, on my horizontal mill and I'm surprised at how sturdy it has been.  As you can see, those chips result from an aggressive cut.

I guess the trick is to keep everything tight and - maybe more importantly - make sure that the cutting pressure is against the _stationary_ jaw of the vise, not the _movable_ one !

I'm NOT recommending a vise with a rotating base but it can be helpful occasionally.


----------



## Ben Nevis (Mar 18, 2015)

I recently purchased a Shars 440V. I'm fully satisfied with it, it meets it's advertised specs. I'm using it on an Enco RF30 Mill/Drill, and I don't see what spending an extra $200 on a Glacern, or an extra $300 on a Kurt would get me, other than bragging rights. For occasional use as a hobby machinist, it will do everything I will ever need it to do.  IMHO,YMMV, etc.


----------



## mtnlvr (Mar 18, 2015)

I was in the same boat about a year ago and looked at many of the new import vises and used Kurts.
I ended up picking up a new Kurt from Enco, they were on sale with free shipping and I was able to
use an additional 20% off code.  They don't come cheap even with the sale but I never have to worry
about a part I machine being out of spec because of the vise.  My previous vise would sometimes lift
the movable jaw which would throw the piece out of square.  Very frustrating when 1 out of 4 sides
ends up cut out of square.


----------



## Doubleeboy (Mar 18, 2015)

3hp SuperMax is a pretty nice mill.  I would get a Kurt or equivalent and be happy.  Chinese vises are a crap shoot, some okay, some not, if you do go Chinese make sure about the warranty and who pays for shipping if the thing will not make square parts.   I had a Clausing vise on my little 8520 mill.   Replaced it with a very used 4" Kurt which was a world of difference.  First thing I did when I got my BP clone was to get a 6" Kurt on sale.   I make nice , square parts thanks to the Kurt.    Cry once, get the real deal.

michael


----------



## astjp2 (Mar 18, 2015)

That price is new, you can find used for less, much less if you take the time to look.  Tim


----------



## itsme_Bernie (Mar 18, 2015)

I kept my eyes out and purchased new condition Kurt 4 and 5 inch vises.
Bernie 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## COMachinist (Mar 25, 2015)

Glacern is having the March madness sale this is when I bought my vise, plus they are reducing shipping cost can't beat that. I have no interest in this company and get nothing in return. It is just passed on to everyone here as help and FYI to get you the best price on great equipment and tooling.
CH
http://www.glacern.com/deals?utm_so...il&utm_term=0_df8d0e4887-7caa383f24-113259045


----------

